# Cube Attention 27.5



## Ghost-Rider93 (15. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich und ein Freund haben vor uns dieses Mountainbike beim Fachhändler zu kaufen, aber bevor wir es probefahren, möchten wir sicher sein, dass es sich überhaupt lohnt. Deswegen erhoffe ich mir Antworten von euch, die aus Erfahrung mit diesem Rad sprechen.

Da es in unserer Gegend nur sehr wenige Händler gibt und der eine sich auf Cube, der andere auf Giant und der andere auf Bulls spezialisiert hat, ist unsere Auswahl nicht sehr groß. Mein Budget liegt auch nur bei 800€, also ist alles in allem nur der Cube-Händler eine Lösung, besonders da er am nächsten ist.

Anzubieten hat er nur zwei Räder dieser Preisklasse. Das Attention 27.5 und das Cube Analog 27.5 (Ich will nur ein 27.5 haben, da mir die Rollstärke der 29er und die Agilität der 26 sehr wichtig sind. Besser als hier vereint geht nicht)

Der Verkäufer meinte, dass er für meine Zwecke besser wäre, das Acid 27.5 zu nehmen, weil die Gabel Luftgefedert ist. Das würde dann aber statt 599,- und 699,- schon 899,- kosten. In diesem Preissegment würde ich dann eher zum Bulls Copperhead 3 tendieren, aber wie gesagt. 800 ist das maximale Limit.

Falls es euch wichtig ist zu erfahren:
25% Straße
25% Waldwege
25% Schotter
25% Unwegsames Gelände im Wald

MfG


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2014)

Was verstehst du unter unwegsames Gelände?
an sich ein Schönes Rad für den Preis.
nur die LRS-Größe ist nicht mein fall , würde ehr zum Analog 26 greifen.
ist ein bisschen schlechter ausgestattet aber auch günstiger dafür ca.600€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Rider93 (15. April 2014)

Ich meine, dass wenn wir durch den Wald fahren, dass wir auch mal unbequeme Wege fahren, wenn es zum Beispiel hubbelig wird und Wurzeln etc. mal im Weg sind.

LRS? Inwiefern unterscheiden sich denn die beiden Räder voneinander? Worin stecken die 100€?


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2014)

Schau mal hier:
Unterschiede:
Federgabel , Schaltwerk , Schalthebel , Umwerfer , Sattelstütze   und Kurbel


Cube Attention 27,5
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/attention/attention-275/

Cube Analog 26
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtail/analog/analog-26/


----------



## Ghost-Rider93 (15. April 2014)

Sind die Unterschiede in der Benutzung wirklich höher oder sind das nur so "schöne" Angaben auf dem Papier? Ich beziehe mich damit auf die Schaltung usw. 

Ist die Gabel überhaupt gut? Wenn nein, ich käme günstig an eine Rock Shox J2!?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. April 2014)

Ich würde auch ehr zum 26" Bike raten Frag doch mal nach nem Vorjahres Modell 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Ghost-Rider93 (15. April 2014)

Wieso würdest du dazu raten? Mir wurde generell eher die 27,5 und 29"-Variante empfohlen, da ich eher der Tourenfahrer bin.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (15. April 2014)

Klar wird dir das empfohlen der will verkaufen und am liebsten an unwissende Kunden denn denen kann man was aufquatschen. Das 26" würde ich Dir empfehlen, weil es agiler ist und auch einfach mehr Spaß macht (das ist mein eigenes empfinden). 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2014)

Wollte ich auch grade Schreiben!


----------



## Ghost-Rider93 (15. April 2014)

Okay, ich bin bisher ein 29" gefahren und muss sagen, dass mir das mehr Spaß gemacht hat. Wenn ich dann noch die Agilität der 26er mit dem ruhigen und zudem sehr schnellen Fahren der 29er in einem 27.5er wiederfinde, dann umsobesser.


----------



## Boshard (15. April 2014)

29Zoll Schneller? nur auf der geraden ja
Am Berg war´s das den und bergab nun ja.

mit dem 26Zoll kannst bergab laufen lassen!
bin schön öfters mit 29er Fahrern zusammen gefahren ich mit meinem CUBE Fritzz Pro von 2012 in 26Zoll
und muss sagen auf der geraden sind die 29schneller aber wenn es Technisch wird ist 26 im Vorteil.
Berg ab auch da die 26zoll steifer sind so mit kannst du schneller fahren.
und auch mal so über das Wurzelbrett ballen oder irgend wo drüber Springen.

Versuch das mal mit 29Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkon Klaus (15. April 2014)

Er sucht ein Tourenbike und kein Enduro und da ist 29zoll erste Wahl!


----------



## Ghost-Rider93 (15. April 2014)

So sieht es aus. Dennoch habt ihr beide recht.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (15. April 2014)

Ich finde auch die Körpergröße sollte vielleicht ne Rolle spielen. Ich fühl mich auf meinem neuen 29er Reaction (23") pudelwohl, bin aber auch mit 1,95 eher die Sorte "langer Lulatsch". Für Leute wie mich sind die 29er wie gebaut, spez. am Hardtail. Ein 1,60-Mensch kommt ggf mit dem 26er besser zurecht und kriegt einen "harmonischeren" Rahmen in kleiner Rahmenhöhe.


----------

